# Purigen all over the tank? Fish ate the beads?



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

So I put in a bag of purigen into an AC20 for the 20g, despite my best efforts a lot of the little beads got blown into the aquarium (used the finest mesh bag I could find). What happens when fish/shrimp ingests it?


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

I figure that can't be good. But I'm not saying from personal experience :/..


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Perform the heimlich maneuver on my platies? Call the EPA? Enlist volunteers to clean up my Purigen spill and save the habitat? Prepare for litigation? :/


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

Panty hose or the bag specifically made for Purigen are the only things fine enough to keep the Purigen from dumping into the tank.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

That sucks. I put some in a small panty hose satchel, cleaned the intake tube of my gf's betta tank and the purigen satchel got stuck on the impeller and cut open and started spreading it in the tank but its only a 2.5gal tank, so I scooped up the betta into a cup, drained the tank, washed the gravel and plants and put it all back together before he could eat any or it sat in the tank too long.

A quick google search has shown a few people that had that happen without much effect. If you want to try and get them to pass it, you can try feeding a blanched pea, with the shell removed. Pea's help them poop and might help them pass it ok. They are fairly small beads so unless you have tiny fish, hopefully most will be able to pass it.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

I think your fine.
I received shrimps and there was tiny amount of purigen in the bag.
Shrimps are fine and doing great.


----------



## wastedtime (Oct 27, 2011)

I had my betta eat a purigen pellet, I accidentally dropped some in my tank. I dont think it is anything to worry about. I cleaned up everything immediately using a siphon.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

h4n said:


> I think your fine.
> I received shrimps and there was tiny amount of purigen in the bag.
> Shrimps are fine and doing great.


Seriously? They put purigen in the shrimp baggy?


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

GeToChKn said:


> That sucks. I put some in a small panty hose satchel, cleaned the intake tube of my gf's betta tank and the purigen satchel got stuck on the impeller and cut open and started spreading it in the tank but its only a 2.5gal tank, so I scooped up the betta into a cup, drained the tank, washed the gravel and plants and put it all back together before he could eat any or it sat in the tank too long.
> 
> A quick google search has shown a few people that had that happen without much effect. If you want to try and get them to pass it, you can try feeding a blanched pea, with the shell removed. Pea's help them poop and might help them pass it ok. They are fairly small beads so unless you have tiny fish, hopefully most will be able to pass it.


Ouch! It wasn't that much, just some I squished up cause I was pressing my biomedia down too hard. I overfilled the middle bag with too much purigen I think. 

I got the bags Amazon recommended, didn't feel like forking over $8-9 for "The Bag" for purigen. It holds 99% of the particles in just fine. I'll rinse it better when I regenerate it.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi xenxes,

So I posed your question to Seachem directly and this was their response:



> Hi Seachem,
> 
> What happens if a bag is not fine weave enough to contain the Purigen or it splits and the Purigen gets into the aquarium? Is it toxic to fish or invertebrates if they "mouth" it or consume it?





> The Purigen is not toxic to fish if accidentally introduced into the aquarium. When performing a water change, use a siphon to remove the beads from the gravel.
> 
> I hope this helps! Let us know if you have any further questions!
> __________________
> ...


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Woohoo thank you


----------



## smiller (Dec 4, 2011)

xenxes said:


> What happens when fish/shrimp ingests it?


Fish don't normally eat something like that. They might sample it but would likely spit it back out.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Xenxes keeps shrimp too. And those things eat the undissolved fenbendazole treatment to the point their little intestines look white.

Xenxes you should ask seachem directly about the effects on shrimp. It would be interesting to see their reply.

And don't spend $8-9 on a bag. Just use pantyhose for those purigen bits


----------



## Naekuh (Oct 19, 2011)

xenxes said:


> Perform the heimlich maneuver on my platies? Call the EPA? Enlist volunteers to clean up my Purigen spill and save the habitat? Prepare for litigation? :/


call HAZMAT STAT!!! :hihi:


----------

